# Excited yet?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Its the off-season, things are slow... thought id get a little hype running through the board.
I know a lot of you know the players KG and Ray Allen are, but may not have seen exactly what they can do in recent years.. being on a losing team doesnt rain you with publicity.

so enjoy
WELCOME TO BOSTON:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j7ySnHTxdrA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j7ySnHTxdrA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7CcWxRmzdI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7CcWxRmzdI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I also tried to find a decent Posey mix, being another new guy here but all i found was 'posey ejection' 'posey tackling deng' 'posey travels' and 'posey spanks himself at shogun' lol.










I read through a lot of articles too so anything decent i find about the upcoming season i might just throw in here rather than clogging the place with threads :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://shamrockheadband.blogspot.com/2007/09/turn.html



> Now let's allow ourselves to think, for a moment, of what happens if the Celtics win the 2007 Lottery and draft Greg Oden (and let's face it, there's no way they were ever planning on doing anything else). For three and a half months the city of Boston is abuzz: billboards pop up, jerseys fly off the shelves, Oden throws out the first pitch at Fenway to a standing ovation, etc., etc. Let's go even further and suggest that Paul Pierce, seeing that the C's truly are going in a new direction, quietly steps up his trade demand, and management acquiesces, dealing him to a contender for a couple of youngsters and a choice draft pick or two. Boston barely notices, content to move forward with a front line of Oden and Big Al that will be unmatched in the NBA for years to come. Then, on September 13, the team announces that Greg Oden will miss the entire 2007-08 season, and on top of that, might never again be the same player who hung 25 and 12 on Florida and damn near singlehandedly won a National Championship for his otherwise woefully overmatched team. That Greg Oden, all of a sudden, is not walking through that door, folks, at least not for another year or few. All of a sudden the 2007-08 Celtics are the 2006-07 Celtics, only somehow even worse.
> 
> And... scene. Take a breath. Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen, and Paul Pierce are still in Boston, and for the first time in twenty years the Celtics are the luckiest team in the NBA. What a world.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Rondos been getting aquainted with the new guys too, which is a good sign



> I'm back in Boston now...and I've officially met everyone on the team. These guys are coo. I didn't know what to expect at first because these are All-Stars that I will be playing with, but everyone is really coo and down to earth. We all have been chillin with each other and our team chemistry seems to be great. We got together a few nights this week over Paul's house and played spades, and today we all went golfing. I've continued my work outs, and they have been going well! I'm really looking forward to the season now! The preseason starts in a few weeks...until then, I will just be working out everyday. I'll holla!


http://yardbarker.com/nba/articles/The_Team/27091


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Rondo is so coo.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

go team:biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Excited is an extreme understatement at this point.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Season Preview:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7El9Ns2-CrY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7El9Ns2-CrY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm not even a celtics fan, and I'm excited. People are sleeping on Ray Allen too... he's the most underated star in the league. The last big 3 he was with had sam cassell and glenn robinson... and they went to the conference finals. I can't wait to see these guys play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I'm not even a celtics fan, and I'm excited. People are sleeping on Ray Allen too... he's the most underated star in the league. The last big 3 he was with had sam cassell and glenn robinson... and they went to the conference finals. I can't wait to see these guys play.


very true... not only that but KG got there with Cassel and Spree, Pierce got there with Antoine...
these 3 together will be great to watch


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=EastOffseason07

RANKING THE OFF-SEASON MOVES, EAST:


> 1. Boston Celtics
> 
> If I'm being totally honest, my opinion of the Danny Ainge regime actually changed on the night of July 11, nearly three weeks before Ainge completed The Great KG Heist. That's when, after another all-day helping of summer-league ball at UNLV, I wound up at the same late-night restaurant as Ainge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://wbztv.com/video/[email protected]
KG and Pierce taking in the Pats Game


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Twenty-one seasons and counting. Twenty-one seasons since the Boston Celtics were NBA World Champions. For those whose hoop destinies are spiritually divined, the fact that Kevin Garnett wore No. 21 as a a member of the Minnesota Timberwolves symbolizes the end of longest championship drought in franchise history. Why? Because, to them, Garnett is Neo. Garnett is The One. He is the charismatic leader of a new basketball trinity, one that will end decades of aimless wandering, and on that will bring the Boston Celtics a coveted 17th NBA crown.


http://celtic-nation.com/news/2007_2008_news/feature1.htm



> .........Perkins and Rondo will feed off this. Mark my words -- they will both become better players because of Kevin Garnett. Garnett will lead them. Garnett will lead us all.
> 
> Mark my words.
> 
> Just wait and see.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

This is the most excited I have been for the Celts since they hired Rick Pitino. Sorry I'm a big Pitino guy! I can't wait to watch the team play next Saturday! Basketball is back in Boston!


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Magical times in Beantown (Bill Simmons)



> Looking back, following the Celtics was almost like being in prison -- the experience made you so bored and disgruntled, you started talking yourself into strange things just to keep yourself interested, even if it was stuff like "That chef shot me a nasty look, I'm gonna shank him in the yard later" and "Maybe I'll climb into my roommate's bed tonight and see what happens." You almost become delusional. Just four months ago, I was steadfastly against the Celtics trading Al Jefferson, Theo Ratliff's contract, the No. 5 pick and cap fodder for Kevin Garnett. Why? Because Jefferson was a gifted low-post scorer who had played maybe 35 good games in his entire career. That was good enough for me. Remember, I was in prison mode. I actually wrote the sentence, "Big Al gives us 85 percent of KG's stats at 1/10th of the price."
> 
> When the deal happened in a different form two months later, it took a while to fully dawn on me that they acquired one of the 30 greatest players ever, someone who legitimized the franchise and would be rejuvenated playing in a new city with better teammates. It started with his "Welcome to Boston" news conference, when everyone was taken aback by how he handled himself. The best word to describe KG is this one: "Famous." There's something inherently famous about him. It's like having your favorite team acquire Will Smith or Denzel Washington. A few other superstars possess this trait as well, but Garnett's height, looks and intensity push him over the top -- he's always the most intimidating, substantial guy in the room unless Shaq happens to be around.
> 
> ...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Doc Rivers is excited.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^^^^^^
lmao!!


----------

